# Build for my '65 Mustang



## Nurdyguy (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi All,
I'm new to the site so hopefully I don't break too many rules...

I inherited my grandma's 1965 Mustang (convertible) about 3 years ago and have been slowly upgrading various things, so now I'm doing the audio. I used to sell car audio and home theater back in the late '90s but clearly I've been out of the game for a bit. Here is the equipment I have so far:

-MTX Thunder 4300x amp (from way back when but she should still work)
-Boston Acoustin RM9 6x9s (also old but should still work)
-JL C2 650, new
-Pioneer DEH 80PRS, new
-various wiring etc

I fabricated some kick panels for the 6.5s and am going to run the 6.5s and 6x9s off of the MTX. I'm currently doing the trunk install and here is where it gets messy....

What kind of a sub can I get in here? In these old Mustangs, the gas tank is on the floor of the trunk so I am weary of sitting a subwoofer right on top of it. I originally wanted to go with 2x JL 10w6 but figured that was just overkill and decided to go with 10w3 instead. But the enclosure size for 2 of those is prohibitive so I'm down to either running 2x 8x3 or 1x 10w3 or 1x10w6. (Insert age old question of 1x10 vs 2x8 here...) I kind of lean towards the 10w6 (partially because the enclosure volume is slightly smaller than the 10x3).

Are there any similar builds on the site here? Anyone have any advice?

Edit: here is a pick of the kick panels I made


----------

